# Courses in money management?



## Muriel (6 Aug 2007)

hello. i've searched through the existing posts to see if this has been mentioned - couldn't find anything... sorry if it exists!

i'd like to take a course about money management - basics such as budgeting, learning how to figure out earnings in and spending, how to get a grip on spending, and moving into saving - and then on to investments.

are there gneral public courses, such as adult education, etc.? 

thank you,


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

Why not start by reading the key posts in the _Banking/Budgeting/Borrowing _forum?


----------



## Muriel (6 Aug 2007)

i clubman. thank you for that. i have begun reading those.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Aug 2007)

Hi Muriel

The Adult Education books should be hitting the shops soon. There must be a course of this nature. 

Brendan


----------



## Muriel (7 Aug 2007)

hi brendan thank you. i was searching online and came across that book, so will get the new edition when it comes out. thanks for the suggestions. i hope to become a smart-about-money person by taking control - and also hanging out here


----------



## redspot (7 Aug 2007)

Hi Muriel

Reading the "Rich dad , poor dad" series of books is a good and cheap start, and if you get hooked on them there's a group called ICES that have regular meetings and run courses mainly about property investing, using a lot of his theories. I've attended a few of their meetings and found them friendly and informative. I think there's also a list of other financial books on here somewhere. 

Re. posting guidelines I have no relationship with this group.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Bear in mind that many people (here and elsewhere) are quite skeptical about some of the advice given by the likes of _"Rich Dad-Poor Dad" _author _Richard Kiyosaki _and investment clubs in general and the likes of _ICES_ in particular. Personally I reckon that the stuff in the key posts here on _AAM_ and the _AAM _and _IFSRA _guides to savings and investments (and other _IFSRA_ guides) contain much more prudent and generally applicable advice and information. MABS also have some very useful and common sense advice. Beware of get quick schemes. Most of the more generally applicable advice is much less sexy but much more prudent.


----------



## RainyDay (9 Aug 2007)

try www.nightcourses.com - THere was some crowd offering financial management courses specifically aimed at women, which seemed a bit suspect to me.


----------



## Muriel (10 Aug 2007)

thanks everyone! 

i had called MABS, and they meet one-on-one with people - so i'm meeting one of their advisors next week (it's free). thankfully i'm not in the crisis mode where i can't pay debts - but they still offer help for those looking to get on track with their money.

the new edition of the night courses book just came out so i've ordered a copy, and will review the other suggestions.


----------



## Tangerine (10 Aug 2007)

The open university website has some really goodbasic but _free_ material on accounting money and management, just look for the link to _openlearning._From there you will also find a link to open2netmoneyandmanagement, which is also basic but good to get you thinking.

Tangerine


----------



## SarahMc (17 Aug 2007)

Just got the UCD autumn brochure.  Couple of evening courses:

Taking Control of your Fiances and Your Money- lets sort it

[broken link removed][broken link removed]


----------



## Muriel (17 Aug 2007)

thanks everyone. i'm in cork, so will check the universities here to see if they offer such a course.

i met with the MABS person and they were really helpful.


----------



## stephnyc (17 Aug 2007)

Muriel.. just following on from SarahMc's link.. the UCD course is run on 2 Saturdays with a month to complete a spending diary in between.. just in case you cant find something more suitable locally to you & you'd be able to travel on those 2 days

"This course is for those who feel they cannot control their spending, and for whom debt may be an issue."


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2007)

stephnyc said:


> "This course is for those who feel they cannot control their spending, and for whom debt may be an issue."


In my opinion somebody in that situation should save the €70 in fees and concentrate on reading some of the wealth of money/debt/budget management resources available for free on the internet etc.


----------



## mimmi (21 Aug 2007)

Tangerine said:


> The open university website has some really goodbasic but _free_ material on accounting money and management, just look for the link to _openlearning._From there you will also find a link to open2netmoneyandmanagement, which is also basic but good to get you thinking.
> 
> Tangerine


 
Actually there is a better course that fits the bill, DB123 - You and Your Money.

http://www3.open.ac.uk/courses/bin/p12.dll?C01iDB123


----------

